# R.I.P. Leonard Nimoy (1931-2015)



## TransformerRobot (Feb 27, 2015)

"Live long and prosper." ~Leonard Nimoy

"Of all the souls I've encountered in my travels, his was the most human." ~William Shatner

These two quotes now have more meaning than ever to Trekkies and non-Trekkies alike.

Today, we have now lost a great man who entered the hearts of millions as a Star Fleet science officer. Nimoy passed away from end-stage chronic obstructive pulmonary disease, while he was still at home. It may be logical that he was able to live long and prosper, but we wanted him to live longer.

Leonard had accomplished many feats before and after his days on Star Trek, from his time in the United States Armed Forces, to his many post-Spok characters (Paris from Mission Impossible and the narrator on Ancient Mysteries to name a few).

However, there's nothing else we can do but remember his impact on us.

Goodbye Leonard Nimoy, and thank you.


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 27, 2015)

Yeah. Already wrote it, but may his sould rest in peace and may he live long and prosper in afterlife


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 27, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> Yeah. Already wrote it, but may his sould rest in peace and may he live long and prosper in afterlife



I couldn't find it though.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Feb 27, 2015)

I read he was rushed to the hospital a couple days ago. I'm sad he didn't make it. May he dance with hippy chicks in the grey havens forever.


----------



## Gnarl (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh MY GOD! Mr. Spock will always be remembered in our hearts and minds as the one who influenced more than one generation of us "Nerds". I remember him mostly for his radio group and "In Search of" 
but always an educated man. I wonder if anyone will ever be able to pick up the banner and run with it as he did. We are seeing the end of an era, long live George T. 
I was sad back when Gene Roddenbury died, but he only wrote it. Leonard Nimoy was the one who really brought it to life! He will be missed.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 27, 2015)

Oh, wow. 

Well, he lived a long interesting life. You can't ask for more than that.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Feb 27, 2015)

Worst yet, here's his final tweet:






I feel like crying more now.


----------



## Sephra (Feb 27, 2015)

Much as I'm sad myself, I feel far worse for my mother; she was about 10 when Star Trek came out and apparently Spock was her favourite by far, with Kirk running a close second.

Heard the news a few hours ago, came in to ask her if she'd heard; soon as I told her she ran out of the room crying, I felt like such a bastard! 

R.I.P. Mr. Nimoy; god knows much as the world will miss you, my mother will seemingly equal that with her own grieving!


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Feb 27, 2015)

Also, Nimoy did a bunch of cool voice acting like his role as Moundshroud in "The Halloween Tree" and his final role ever in BBS as Master Xehanort...which I guess is gonna mean a new VA for the 3rd installment of Kingdom Hearts actually. If you are a Late 80's/90's kid you might remember having to suffer through a movie called "Three Men and a Baby". He directed that. 

He was so much more than just Spock.


----------



## FoxyCat1108 (Feb 27, 2015)

*bows head in reverence*


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 27, 2015)

If I had a shotgun, I would do 5 salute-shoots for him, but I only can say: Rest in Peace.


----------



## FoxyCat1108 (Feb 27, 2015)

X_Joshi_X said:


> If I had a shotgun, I would do 5 salute-shoots for him, but I only can say: Rest in Peace.


*slides gun over to Joshi*

I don't even have it in me to cry out "khan".


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Feb 27, 2015)

*Shouts out "Khan" while shooting in the air* May you live forever, may you live long and prosper in afterlive


----------



## Taralack (Feb 27, 2015)

Let's keep it to one thread please: https://forums.furaffinity.net/threads/1349213-He-Lived-Long-amp-Prospered


----------

